
Chamath Palihapitiya: Former Facebook Exec, Comments on FB Human Programming - bhattisatish
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMotykw0SIk&feature=youtu.be&t=1282
======
simonswords82
One of the best videos I've watched in a while. Chamath accurately articulated
all of the negative beliefs I've held about Facebook for many years, and some
more I hadn't considered.

We're seeing the effects of this already. Never before has society been so
connected for the sharing of information/data, whilst simultaneously
disconnected spiritually/politically etc.

Kids hooked on social media are growing up anxious, depressed and totally
overwhelmed.

None of this will end well.

------
artur_makly
amen he hits all my points.

